# Dunder's youtube channel



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Has anyone seen the video recently of the dog aging from 8 weeks to 1 year in 40 seconds? I was bored and perused his Youtube channel and found quite possibly one of the coolest Shep's ever. He even wipes his feet at the door *sigh* TheDunderBoy's Channel - YouTube It's quite fun for a puppy fix...I've recently been kicking myself for not taking more photos/videos of Echo at landshark phase...


----------

